# Update on the mini donks! Video and pics too =D



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

So I just wanted to just everyone who helped me out an update on JJ and Venus. They are SO happy to have their jobs back! When they see me they bray at me and come right over to the gate to meet me. When I put them away they put their heads through the fence and they bray at me more. They are so darn cute!! 

JJ's stamina has greatly increased I drove him for about 30 minutes today and he could of easily handled more!! Venus is getting less and less lazy the stronger she gets. I'm sure the proper fitting tack also made a world of difference. I bumped both their reins up onto the first (lightest) rung. They both go fine with that. I don't know who thought they needed all that leverage! They both have been standing quietly bridled in the barn while I hitch the cart. I hold them there until they stand still and they get the point quickly. 

Venus (brown donk) and JJ (grey donk) 









Venus









JJ 









Sorry I only go by twice I'll get someone to get a better video next time! 





This is JJ "stepping up" and smiling. He picked it up in about 30 minutes..





Thank you so much for all the advice, kind words and support!! JJ and Venus really appreciate it!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I so hope to be doing that with my mini donk soon


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

It's so much fun and VERY relaxing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

The cuteness.... it's killing me! They ARE ADORABLE!


----------



## lh4e (Aug 24, 2012)

omg they are awesome!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

They are way too cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

